# reviews page server error



## EZ-ED (Oct 18, 2006)

When trying to access the reviews I get the following page:

Server Error in '/' Application.
Runtime Error
Description: An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine.

Details: To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>


Notes: The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's <customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
    <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>


----------



## philemer (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got the same. No log in page. What's up?

Phil


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2006)

according to the host...the server is down for "unscheduled reasons"...

sorry for the temporary inconvenience!


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

When I attempt to go to the Reviews or Ratings, my browser just reports a timeout for tug2.net.   Can go to the homepage on tug2.net okay, and go to all the other links I've tried on tug2.net other than Reviews and Ratings.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

the resort ratings and reviews are hosted on a separate server than tug2.net

one in which previously we have never had any sort of issue with....server is still down (and apparently being fixed) as of 220am est.....

Completely in the hands of the hosting provider at this point....I would not expect it be down this long...very abnormal.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry - inattention on my part.  The error indicates tug2.*com* not tug2.net.

Today I'm getting "can't establish a connection to the server at tug2.com" instead of "timeout".

tug2.com DOES respond to ping.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

I apologize for the extended unavailability of the resort reviews database...this is still completely in the hands of the hosting provider and they claim they are still working on the problem (oddly enough they can give me no more info...which is just as annoying to me as it is to you)

As it seems right now, there is nothing we can do but wait for them to fix it...I would never have expected it to be down for so long to begin with...and I can only apologize and keep everyone updated as soon as I get any more information.


----------



## philemer (Oct 19, 2006)

*New server?*

After this is fixed have you thought of moving this area to a different server? I'm having withdrawal pains. 

Phil


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

Up until now...the reviews have been hosted on that same server for years without any incident.

However with a new feature that will be implemented here on the site that will likely become extremely possible...we will most likely plan on moving the reviews (as well as this new feature) to a dedicated server.

Sadly we cannot host either of these items on this dedicated server that runs the BBS due to operating system differences...or we would have moved everything here long ago!


----------



## abbekit (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there a way to access the old reviews while we wait for this problem to be fixed?  I've got a 24 hour hold on a resort and I'd love to have any information I could get to help me make my decision.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

least we are getting a different error now....*sigh...Id really love to be able to give you better news...but the host is not giving me anything at all :/

What resort are you looking at getting into?  ill see what I can dig up for you.


----------



## CMF (Oct 19, 2006)

*Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)*

The error message I'm getting is in the title.  The URL is http://tug2.com/RnR/Reviews.aspx.

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

yea...but at least its responding with something other than "page cannot be displayed"

the fact that its at least serving up even the smallest html page tells me that the webserver is at least back up and running....i can only imagine they had to restore everything from scratch for it to be taking this long.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

finally an update!

It appears the original server went down with a severe hardware error...requiring the entire server be replaced with a new server.

They have completed replacing the server, however are now in the process of restoring all the different websites that were hosted on it (many others besides ours)...but there is a light at the end of the tunnel at least!

they expect it to be within the next few hours that they complete the restore and have the websites back up and running...so again I apologize for the inconvenience...but it should be up by this evening!


----------



## Keitht (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there any particular reason for not hosting the database on the same dedicated server that hosts this board?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

this dedicated server runs linux....ratings and reviews (and new feature) are hosted on windows.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow !  This is not an AOL problem (Smile AOL users).

Site is still down.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2006)

as of 11pm est...they are still attempting to restore all the websites on the server.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2006)

Friday 4:21am the site is still down.  The same problem happen to Cruise Addict web site and they lost about 95% of the their cruise reviews section.

Good kuck !!!!


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Friday 4:21am the site is still down.  The same problem happen to Cruise Addict web site and they lost about 95% of the their cruise reviews section.
> 
> Good kuck !!!!



Thanks Pedro,

I feel so much better for that snippet of information


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2006)

well the database appears to be restored...and it seems to have all of our data in it (last review entry is late on the 18th when the server originally went down)...we always keep email backups of every single review anyway...so at worst case we woudlnt lose anything.

At this point I wish I could say that the customer service for the hosting provider 1and1 was telling me anything helpful...but it appears that like many other companies...they just farm out their support phone number to some overseas sweatshop containing individuals with no actual information at all.

As of just a few moments ago...they are still restoring the data...why this takes so long is beyond me...and I wish I could give you more info.

However we can log into our database remotely...and we have verified that there is review data in there up to Oct 18th prior to when it went down...so that is promising...now we are just waiting for the supporting webfiles to be restored.

On a side note..after this fiasco...I dont see us remaining with this host for any longer than necessary after this is fixed.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2006)

Keitht, how is the weather in England in late April and early May?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2006)

Generally quite mild - high 50 to low 60 f.  What areas specifically?  Although we're quite a small island the weather does vary from area to area.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2006)

Keitht,  We have plan a 13 night transatliantic eastbound cruise on the Celebrity Cruise Lines starting April 26, 2007 from Miami, FL  with port calls in Ponta Delgada, Azores,  La Coruna, Spain,  Paris (Le Havre), France, Dover, England and Armsterdam, Holland.  All the European port calls will be in the month of May 2007.  Any assistance with any weather information would be much appreciate.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2006)

I will guess late Saturday night or after 11:00am on Sunday morning before all filies are restored.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 20, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Keitht,  We have plan a 13 night transatliantic eastbound cruise on the Celebrity Cruise Lines starting April 26, 2007 from Miami, FL  with port calls in Ponta Delgada, Azores,  La Coruna, Spain,  Paris (Le Havre), France, Dover, England and Armsterdam, Holland.  All the European port calls will be in the month of May 2007.  Any assistance with any weather information would be much appreciate.   Thanks in advance.



Pedro,

I'll find out what I can, but I think posting this in the Europe forum here and possibly on www.timesharetalk.co.uk would get more feedback.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2006)

Know you have heard it before...but here is the 7pm update.

Host claims they have identified the problem which apparently is impacting significantly more than just our site..and expects to have it corrected by late this evening..early tomorrow morning at the latest.

While I personally have heard this before from them last night...perhaps itll be different this time.

We are working on a contingency plan at the moment, just in case it is not up and running by tomorrow morning like they said.

Also please note we have the old Ratings and Reviews section available just in case

http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/tugdb1-20-06.html

there have been no updates to it since we went to the new system, but perhaps it will satisfy some requests for the time being.

Also if you have an urgent request for a rating/review...we do have access to email backups of all ratings and reviews ever done..so simply email tug@tug2.net and i can provide you information you need if there is an urgent decision that needs to be made regarding a resort!

Again thank you for your patience!


----------



## philemer (Oct 20, 2006)

I clicked on your link above to the old reviews site and it loaded OK. But when I clicked on a few resorts (in Hawaii) I got the dreaded "page cannot be found". HELP!

Phil


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2006)

oh man...looks like many of those links were transferred over to the new server as well....this day just keeps gettin better and better....


----------



## philemer (Oct 20, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> oh man...looks like many of those links were transferred over to the new server as well....this day just keeps gettin better and better....


Hope you get paid by the hour! 

Phil


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish =)

Worst case...I just purchased a whole new server solution to temporarily move the site to tomorrow morning if 1and1 cannot fix it tonight like they claim.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, 

We have given up on 1and1 to restore the old server, none of the techs you can reach on the phone speak english...and their only answer is "we need more time and are working to fix the problem"...which they have been saying for 3 days now.

We have purchased a new hosting plan that we are going to attempt to copy one of our offline backups to here within the next few hours...the offline backup obviously will not have data in it since it was backed up late last month.  Our regular backups are stored with 1and1..and they claim their administrators are too busy "fixing our server" to actually provide us with our own backups (yes..I really couldnt believe I was told this either).

However we hope the offline backup restoration will at least get the ratings and reviews back online for a short time until we can actually obtain the recent backup from the hosting provider (or they actually fix the problem)

We will also be purchasing another dedicated server (just like the one running this bbs) to host the ratings and reviews section to prevent anything like this from ever happening again.

Again I sincerely apologize for the delay...and hopefully we will have a better workaround for you later this morning or early this afternoon.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2006)

*Back Online!*

ok we are back online with the live ratings/reviews!!!  :whoopie: 

you wouldnt believe me if I told you what we did to get this to work..so perhaps ill save that story for another day...

We have made the changes to DNS to point tug2.com to the new server at the moment...but it can take awahile for that to take effect!

for now...you can access the login page here

http://s182370549.onlinehome.us/RnR/Reviews.aspx

Sorry for the inconvenience!!!


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Whew!*

It's good to know what the problem has been with the reviews section. Now, maybe I'll stop having heart palpitations. :whoopie: 

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but is there a good reason why the reviews aren't listed in alphabetical order anymore?


----------



## Keitht (Oct 21, 2006)

The view is currently defaulting to most recent first.  Click on the Review Name & Resort Link heading and it will sort alphabetically.
I'm just happy to have them back at the moment.  Literally many hundreds of hours of work went into transferring the information from the old database.  I certainly didn't fancy having to do that all over again.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 21, 2006)

May I suggest to you and other members not to attempt to access the new site until later today.  We had a similar problem on my job and each time someone attempted to access the site its caused more delays.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 21, 2006)

Keith, thanks so much.  I was hoping there was a way to sort the reviews, but hadn't figured it out, obviously.
I'm very happy that you didn't have to go back to start all over.  




			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> The view is currently defaulting to most recent first.  Click on the Review Name & Resort Link heading and it will sort alphabetically.
> I'm just happy to have them back at the moment.  Literally many hundreds of hours of work went into transferring the information from the old database.  I certainly didn't fancy having to do that all over again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2006)

the database hosting the reviews was actually never damaged or impacted at all....it was only the webserver that hosts the actual site files (pages you see when you login, and search, and view reviews etc) that has been down...and actually still is from what I can tell.

We simply bought a whole new server....copied all the files up..and pointed it to the original database.

Bizarre.....but it works for now.

I am still stunned that we could accomplish this minor workaround to get things back up and running...but 1and1 cant come up with a solution to fix the original server (even if that solution is to just build it from scratch)...*shrug...i really dont know what is going on with them.


----------



## philemer (Oct 22, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> ok we are back online with the live ratings/reviews!!!  :whoopie:
> 
> you wouldnt believe me if I told you what we did to get this to work..so perhaps ill save that story for another day...
> 
> ...



When do you think the original path (TUG Resort Databases/Resort Reviews) will be able to be used? 

Phil


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2006)

right about now =)


----------



## philemer (Oct 22, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> right about now =)



Thanks! What a great job! 

Phil


----------



## abbekit (Oct 22, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> least we are getting a different error now....*sigh...Id really love to be able to give you better news...but the host is not giving me anything at all :/
> 
> What resort are you looking at getting into?  ill see what I can dig up for you.




Just wanted to say a public THANKS for helping me out on a decision I needed to make regarding the TS I had on hold with RCI while this meltdown was happening.  It was hard enough that you had to deal with the huge problem with the server so  I really appreciate you going out of your way to e-mail the review info I was looking for.  Based on your help I booked the week (Il Poggio in Italy) and I'm looking forward to my trip.  You can count on a review when I get back!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2006)

anytime...glad we could help!  Hope you love your vacation!


----------



## wbtimesharer (Oct 22, 2006)

*Unable to get Ratings and Reviews*

When I get in, the Ratings and Reviews are grayed out and are not accessable.

Whats up with this.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2006)

if its greyed out you are not yet logged in and must log in using the member only username/password at the top.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2006)

Great Job !!!!  All is well !!!!


----------

